# An all pumpkin yard display?



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I sorta did this. Mostly because I like carving & it took less time to do this than to do other things. Also October is now super windy & I've never bothered to build real tombstones so they just bend over or fly away.

I had a few other things out but it was mostly just my carved fakekins, pumpkin inflatables, larger blow molds, etc. And they are ALL individually lit with battery lights of all sorts. I really need to work on that but haven't figured out a plan yet.

Here's some photos. I've also done a Halloween tree in the past with the dollar store lanterns which are also individually lit.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I love the displays so far! 

I really want to do this at some point, but I want them hanging all over the trees, covering the ground, in every window... 

Two inspirations are the Trick R Treat movie (see attached)

and the gone but not forgotten epic Fright Gallery out in Burbank, CA - they did full on productions up until 2008 and then disappeared. One year was The Fright Gallery 2001 - PAPPY & POLLY'S PUMPKIN PATCH as the theme... I hate that it has gotten difficult to even find photos, but doing a search of "Fright Gallery Burbank CA" does bring up some of their videos on YouTube of performances like "Dead of the Class" and "Shipwreck Shores" (little mermaid parody).


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That ginormous Pappy & Polly pumpkin is GOALS!!! I have no clue where I'd store it but boy do I wanna make one! The biggest ones I have that are homemade are mache ones that I used a blow mold for a base.

The biggest hindrance for me, well outside of the fact that I'm the only carver, is that all of my front yard is lit up by the streetlight . I cast a shadow in my own front yard nightly. 

I really need to move stuff further into my yard, we have a pretty big side yard, but it's just me & the husband & only so many hours in the day.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks, RCIAG, that's the direction I am headed. Your pictures proved just what I was thinking - you can add any other props you have and it works because the jacks tie it all together. My display will be closer to the house, in a couple of large flower bed areas. One is 10 ft x 4 ft and the other is 7 ft x 25 ft. I think it could be pretty spectacular if i can manage to come up with enough pumpkins to fill the space. I also though of building a headless horseman (minus the horse!) to use as the main focal point. Or if I can find the jack skellington inflatable that would work too! I'm loving the versatility of this theme!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I love the displays so far!
> 
> I really want to do this at some point, but I want them hanging all over the trees, covering the ground, in every window...
> 
> ...


I love that scene from trick r treat - it's one of my inspirations!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The wooden crate the green witch is in is what I use for pumpkin storage. My husband made it so It fits perfectly into the shelf in the basement. Of course I have overflowed it, especially after a binge buy of the fakekins last year & finally getting around to carving the previous years leftovers.

That is the big downside to the fakes, you gotta store 'em somewhere that the heat & cold won't get to them.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Im totally on board with this idea! Seems like alot if work tho. I love the overall feeling this gives.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I LOVE pumpkins!!! I grow them, I eat and drink everything flavored of them, I even bought an orange car and had a custom made pumpkin decal made for the back window...lol. I decorate inside with lots of pumpkins, already, so, yes, an outdoor display of all pumpkins sounds fantastic! We decorate with a graveyard and pumpkins, right now, but I have always wanted to do a full pumpkin display. Maybe a spooky pumpkin patch set up, lots of lit jack o lanterns...I have been carving more and more realistic fake pumpkins for my porch each year, and have my creepy pumpkin head scarecrow I made, too...so I'm partially there. 


































These are all fake pumpkins I carved, except for the one up on the upper right ledge and the two on the side ledges...those three are real. I originally had some mini pumpkins I grew and a bunch of real large ones we bought from a local farm to carve for this Halloween and ToT display, there should have been soooo many more pumpkins lit...but the squirrels ate every single one. So, fake it is...and this year, any real ones we grow or buy will stay safely inside as decor in there until I carve them for Halloween night and ToT!!

*We had just moved in this new house a few months before this past Halloween when these pics were taken. We were mostly just using the decor we had from the old house that had a tiny front yard, plus a few things I had just added. Now that we are settled and have a big corner lot and a big porch/yard at this house to play with, we will redo our decor, add more, ect. over the years to fit the yard/Victorian house better....more pumpkins will, for sure, be added!!!


----------



## spooky night (Sep 23, 2011)

I also use lots of pumpkins every year but add a few scarecrows and corn stalks, it seems to bring it all together for a classic Halloween feel.


----------



## GhostPuppy (Aug 1, 2015)

Dang, y'all have some impressive displays! I especially love the idea of the Trick 'R Treat style of a smattering of jack o lanterns. 

I've always loved the way this house looked (from online pictures), but there's no way I could carve that many pumpkins. Maybe a pre-lit plastic pumpkin display would be easier to put together and light.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I love that house covered in lit pumpkins, too! I have seen pics of it, before.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love that look too! I think you have to have a carving party to get that many. Otherwise you'd be doing literally nothing but carving real or fakes. The fakes go faster but still, you couldn't do all that by yourself in one season.

I would LOVE if I could get the fake pumpkins all year long so I could carve one a week or so. But then the storage issue rears its ugly head again.

Yet, I have this feeling that I'd still wait to the last minute to do a bunch & then never get them all done in time & then be "whatevs, no one else knows I didn't finish the last 20!!"


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

I've been wanting to do the same display (Sam sitting on a tree stump in the middle of a huge display of carved pumpkins) but I have been putting it off until I can collect enough pumpkins. My recommendation would be to use either Funkins or the cheap plastic trick or treat pumpkins so you don't have to worry about them rotting and they could be reused.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

I have not,but last year I went to an awesome haunt and right before the end you turned a corner to walk to the exit and all around there were I guess tables with different layers on them of just cheap plastic pumpkins gathered close together. All tge same what, 10" size? Each one had a light in them. Maybe Christmas light strings not sure. They were not bright though. There were probably 200 of them all different levels. It was spectacular. Nice finish. I have a pic but it's hazy. I'll try to find.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry it's a bad pic but I wanted out of there!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

One of my favorite years was nothing but reed grass (weeds) and pumpkins. 










We've kept them as a major element ever since.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

https://youtu.be/XE-ISEKEfLI
And at timestamp 4:34 
https://youtu.be/_X3VGLYIkOk

I love doing this idea and looks cool in person.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

I love the all pumpkins idea!! If you're looking for some inspiration, check out http://www.hudsonvalley.org/events/blaze. I go to this every year and it's amazing just walking through all those pumpkins.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

This what I do every year. Last year my youngest daughter and I carved 43 real pumpkins to go with the approximate dozen fake ones. This years goal is 50 real. I must say I can barely move my arm by the time everything is done because it takes a good 4 days at 10 hours each day. The toughest one took 2 1/2 hours alone to do all 4 ghostbusters on a huge 50 pound pumpkin. I've also added "Windowkins" which people love. During ToT I have them spread out more but always put them together at the end of the night for a group photo.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, now I need to know how you did the "Windowkins." 

I usually use those window coverings, you know the ones that are of skulls, Frankenstein, etc. basically plastic sheets with images printed on them. I can't recall the name of them for the life of me!! They work, I love them cause they're easy but the ones you made would work & fit into the theme.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I love the all pumpkin idea too. I've been thinking of one year doing it with fakes, too bad there's no way to collapse them for storage. All those pics are awesome.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

We usually try to get up to fifty or so jacks every year. I slowly add a couple of fake ones every year, but storage becomes a problem.

The other problem is that my carving crew aren't very good.  They also all carve faster than me, so I have to hide some pumpkins to make sure there aren't too many ugly jack o lanterns...


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

I did pumpkins in 2015.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Love all of these idea so far. 

I could also picture a pumpkin patch kind of display too with the vines out of control overgrown, but kind of like they are coming to life and the pumpkins are all jack-o-lanterns with a great pumpkin scarecrow. Oh and the white pumpkin are ghosts from all the jack-o-lanterns.... 
I think you could come up with a very eye catching display with the pumpkins.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> OK, now I need to know how you did the "Windowkins."
> 
> I usually use those window coverings, you know the ones that are of skulls, Frankenstein, etc. basically plastic sheets with images printed on them. I can't recall the name of them for the life of me!! They work, I love them cause they're easy but the ones you made would work & fit into the theme.


They are very easy. I measure up he area of the window, then go to Dollar Tree (or any other store like that) and buy a piece or two of black, thin, styrofoam board. I then choose the pattern I want, blow it up to 300 percent or, whatever size I need and print it out. Once all the pages print out I put it together like a puzzle, tape it to the styrofoam board, then cut out the pattern using an exacto knife. For the color, I buy a cheap plastic tablecloth from Dollar Tree and tape that to the back of the cutout. Then just secure it in the window and turn on a light. Make sure the size of the board fits well in the window so no light sneaks through. 

I originally found these on zombiepumpkins.com, but the original site that detailed how to make them were at stoneykins.com. He had a tutorial on each step that was very helpful.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ah, I thought some of them looked like Zombie Pumpkins stuff.

OK, just wasted some work time & found the link at Stonykins:
http://www.stoneykins.com/Windowkin_1.html

I'd think if you had a tracer projector you could stencil it that way too. You'd have to use a white pencil but it could work. This may be my new project!


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

You've got a lot going on RCIAG, I really like the pumpkin lanterns along the walk. Are those LED or candles ?


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

All the pictures of the pumpkins are fantastic. Whether they are real or fake it still would cost a few bucks to purchase. Well done.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

I love this idea. Everyone's pictures are great. I like the overgrown vine idea - that sounds like it would be fun to make.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Deadview said:


> You've got a lot going on RCIAG, I really like the pumpkin lanterns along the walk. Are those LED or candles ?


Those are LED lanterns from Dollar Tree.

I have to line my yard or else it ends up a parking lot for the elementary school overflow for their Halloween stuff.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Love em, will have to go to the Dollar Tree here, really good idea.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The stakes are from Dollar Tree too. I just ordered a case of them online. I pick up a few of the pumpkin lanterns every year. They're just paper & battery operated so don't forget the batteries. The biggest problem I have with them is the little thing that holds them open tends to break after a few years & I've lost a few to getting wet.

If one dies I keep the bottom light part & use it in other pumpkins.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm doing the same thing this year, but in the back yard where my daughter's play area is and where she can see from her bedroom. It will be a combination of paper mache pumpkins, blow molds and a few real ones. We don't have TOTers and really can't be seen from the road, so it will all be for our benefit.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

RCIAGs pictures aren't showing for me. Anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the inspiration! I can't wait to start putting this together! My plan is to use as many fakes as I can; as soon as Michaels has theirs out I'll start using coupons to get one each week. I also plan to use a bunch of the cheap trick or treat pails as filler. A couple of days before Halloween, I'll start carving the real ones. With our texas heat, we can't put them out before then because they rot so quickly. I'm going also going to add in strings of orange lights to carry out the look. 
Love all these pictures!


----------



## McCall72 (Jul 11, 2014)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> This what I do every year. Last year my youngest daughter and I carved 43 real pumpkins to go with the approximate dozen fake ones. This years goal is 50 real. I must say I can barely move my arm by the time everything is done because it takes a good 4 days at 10 hours each day. The toughest one took 2 1/2 hours alone to do all 4 ghostbusters on a huge 50 pound pumpkin. I've also added "Windowkins" which people love. During ToT I have them spread out more but always put them together at the end of the night for a group photo.


Awesome display! I wish you lived across the street from me just so I could look at this all evening. lol


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

lizzyborden said:


> RCIAGs pictures aren't showing for me. Anyone else having the same issue?


not for me either.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

GAH!! Frickin' Photobucket.

Let me see what went wrong. I know what they say, but that literally just changed yesterday. Oy vey.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, I'm off to Amazon to upload all those pics there instead. Eff Photobucket. I'll repost them as soon as I can. Effinphotobucket.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I wish we could just drag & drop pics here in the albums instead of having to upload only 5 at a time. I'd use the albums more if we could do that. Working on uploading them to an album here.

OK, it says there's no photos in the album but obviously there's ONE because one of the pics is showing & I just spent 10 minutes uploading pics to that album!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yipes.

I hope there are pics here:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/rciag-albums-pumpkins-.html

Nope. OK what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

What is happening with PHOTOBUCKET:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-t...cket-policy-changes-images-may-disappear.html


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey RCIAG - 

If you're uploading to HF's albums, it's a bit wonky, but here's a quick walkthrough: 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/137823-uploading-photos-new-members-screenshots.html
^probably the best how to

http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/116339-posting-photo-album.html


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just post them right from your computer to your post here in the thread...use the little "tree in square/picture" icon in the bar above when writing your comment/post, same bar as the link icon, the little tree next to the little film icon. Easy. No need to go through another place to post here. Click the little tree above, click "from computer", browse, pick the picture you want to upload file, then click upload.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ah...I still wish we could upload stuff here faster & easier. This way I still have to upload one at a time. I'd keep my Halloween albums here if we could just drag & drop. I got my stuff up on Amazon now too. Photobucket wants $400 to post links, shine that noise. 

Here we go again:


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice display RCIAG! 

Also want to give a big heart-felt thank you to Photobucket! I hate to guess just how many threads will be rendered useless now that the pictures are no longer accessible, especially the tutorials!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

lizzyborden said:


> Also want to give a big heart-felt thank you to Photobucket! I hate to guess just how many threads will be rendered useless now that the pictures are no longer accessible, especially the tutorials!


Yeah I'm in the process of DL all my albums to my computer & uploading to Amazon's Prime (free unlimited storage) then deleting my account. 

I can't imagine anyone paying $400 just to hotlink things. Now when there's plenty of other sites that are cheaper or free there's no way anyone is paying $400 for that nonsense.

I don't see a bright future for them.

Wait, let's see if Amazon lets you link, everyone see this one?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> Wait, let's see if Amazon lets you link, everyone see this one?


Yep, I can see it!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Great, now let's see how long it stays there.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

This year we plan to scale back and focus on just accenting the house and lighting with a few props. I plan to expand what we did last year on the porch to the rest of the house:









With the purple lighting, more J-o-L's will give a nice glow.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

I've thought about doing all my pumpkins for a display now that I've got plenty of them. Will probably use C7 light strings leaving the dead bulbs in the areas between pumpkins. Although a lot of my older pumpkins have the light underneath instead of the back & will have to figure out a way to plug them all in without causing an electrical hazard.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

RCIAG said:


>


Am I the only one who's not seeing your photos? I see the photobucket please update your account for 3rd party hosting message instead of the photos.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Madame Le, an All Jack O 'Lantern display is SO YOU!!! Traditional, timeless, perfect. 
I just came across this post tonight, busy, this time of year is nothing but Track & Field and Rugby in our house, Halloween is an afterthought. If anybody can pull this off, you can.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> Madame Le, an All Jack O 'Lantern display is SO YOU!!! Traditional, timeless, perfect.
> I just came across this post tonight, busy, this time of year is nothing but Track & Field and Rugby in our house, Halloween is an afterthought. If anybody can pull this off, you can.


Thank you for your kind words! I am really looking forward to the challenge!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

MrNightmare said:


> This year we plan to scale back and focus on just accenting the house and lighting with a few props. I plan to expand what we did last year on the porch to the rest of the house:
> 
> View attachment 426233
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure I remember seeing this picture last year and it looks awesome. I think I asked how you got such good lighting, if I remember right. Anyhow, it looks really good - I'm a fan of more traditional "less is more" type displays. And you're right, blues/purples mixed with orange JOLs is a great combination.

I'm kinda late to the party on the image hosting discussion, but for anyone who needs something quick and easy, try http://imgur.com.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Cloe said:


> Am I the only one who's not seeing your photos? I see the photobucket please update your account for 3rd party hosting message instead of the photos.


Nope, it's a big ole EFF U from Photobucket. I reposted them again so there here in the thread after that.

Photobucket is useless for linking now which is why there's an error message instead of pics. There's a thread about it down in the Off Topic section.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

If I had to start all over, I would like to just have a haunted pumpkin...errr...Jack o'lantern patch. I'd put a ghost here or there, maybe a skeleton or two. It would be so much easier to set up, I think! Someday I will probably do just that.  For now, I am having fun with my haunted house, though.

As for free photo storage, I hadn't even thought of using Amazon Prime. I don't know if Google Photos allows for linking, either. I gave up on Photobucket, and the other site I used, and can't remember the name of. I let my phone upload everything to Google Photos automatically (Android phone), and then I move anything Halloween related to a public album, that I linked in my signature. The down side of just having moved everything, is that it's all out of order, there's no visible timeline. I also do not like that my descriptions of photos are hidden in a "comments" section, rather than showing with the photo.

I still have my PB account linked up at Pinterest, but I'm not using PB anymore.


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

for hanging "pumpkins", anyone use paper lanterns? Last year I got some orange paper lanterns, cut faces out of tissue paper and glued them on. Then they still fold flat for storage. It seems I didn't get any pictures, but I'm hoping to make some more this year and I'll try to post those..


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

*


LairMistress said:



If I had to start all over, I would like to just have a haunted pumpkin...errr...Jack o'lantern patch. I'd put a ghost here or there, maybe a skeleton or two. It would be so much easier to set up, I think! Someday I will probably do just that.  For now, I am having fun with my haunted house, though.

Click to expand...

*

Well, my pumpkin patch is going to be much smaller this year than I originally wanted but I plan to add to it every year until it's big enough to be my main display. This year, I'm thinking of having a farmer skeleton as the focal point. Hopefully I can find a few cornstalks to fill in for a creepy effect. The thing I love about the pumpkin display idea is that I will be able to change out things like the farmer skeleton for anything Halloween related and it will work. Can't beat the classics!


----------

